# ext3 ersetzen auf Partition von 1,5 TB

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eine FP mit 1,5 Tb als eine Partition einbauen.

Bisher verwende ich immer ext3. Leider dauert da der monatliche Check wohl dann !/2 Stunde. Welches andere Dateisystem sollte/könnte man noch verwenden?

Ist reiserfs noch zu empfehlen. Wird ja wohl nicht mehr aktiv weiterverwendet.

G. R.

----------

## py-ro

Also bei ext4 und 4TB Partition hat es heute 10-15 min gedauert.

Aber ich wollte das Volume verkleinern, normalerweise reicht der Journal Check doch aus und man kann den vollen fsck beruhigt sein lassen.

Py

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir eine FP mit 1,5 Tb als eine Partition einbauen.
> 
> Bisher verwende ich immer ext3. Leider dauert da der monatliche Check wohl dann !/2 Stunde. Welches andere Dateisystem sollte/könnte man noch verwenden?
> ...

 

warum nicht ?

erst mit 2.6.33 wurde der BKL aus dem reiserfs-code entfernt,

es wird weiterentwickelt und weiterverwendet - es ist sehr stabil und sehr gut getestet

btrfs -> das ist aber noch zu instabil

es wird für dich also auf ext4 hinauslaufen , wenn die partition nicht komplett voll ist, wird fsck um einiges beschleunigt, da nur die beschriebenen Blöcke getestet werden müssen

ich würd die ext4-spezifischen features explizit beim Formatieren angeben:

mkfs.ext4 -j -m 1 -O dir_index,filetype,flex_bg,has_journal,extent,uninit_bg

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, ich würde da wohl auch ext4 verwenden.

Ich nutze es hier etwa seit dem erscheinen vom 28er Kernel, und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.

Ein explizites angeben der Features sollte eigentlich im "normalfall" nicht nötig sein, ein schlichtes

mkfs.ext4 /dev/xxxx

enthält etwa folgendes 

```
# tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep features                                                                                     

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize
```

 damit solltest du eigentlich gut klarkommen.

Genaueres zu den aktuellen defaults findet sich in /etc/mke2fs.conf

und natürlich in "man mke2fs"

/edit:

Im kernel sollte man dann evtl. noch 

```
-*- Enable the block layer  --->

[*]   Support for large (2TB+) block devices and files
```

 setzen.

 *Quote:*   

>   │ CONFIG_LBDAF:                                                                                                                       │
> 
>   │                                                                                                                                     │
> 
>   │ Enable block devices or files of size 2TB and larger.                                                                               │
> ...

 

G. H.  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Ist reiserfs noch zu empfehlen. Wird ja wohl nicht mehr aktiv weiterverwendet.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ist denn der Stand von vor 8 Monaten ("Der ReiserFS-Code des Kernels gilt zwar noch als "supported", hat aber schon seit längerem keinen offiziellen Maintainer mehr, der den Code betreut." - http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Mehr-Neuerungen-bei-Dateisystemen-RAID-224634.html) nicht mehr aktuell?

----------

## Randy Andy

Der aktuelle Stand bei reiserfs sieht gemäß heise witerhin so aus:

```
Der Reiserfs-Code hat zwar schon länger keinen offiziellen Betreuer mehr, ein Entwickler hat sich aber die Mühe gemacht, die Nutzung des Big Kernel Locks (BKL) im Reiserfs-Code erheblich zu reduzieren – dadurch soll das Dateisystem besser skalieren und manchmal ein klein wenig flotter arbeiten. 
```

siehe auch: http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Kernel-Log-Was-2-6-33-bringt-2-Storage-913690.html

Ich nutze auch seitdem ext4 als stable deklariert wurde, es auf allen PC's und Platten. Der fsck läuft wie versprochen um ca. Faktor 3 schneller, und trouble hab ich auch ohne USV noch nicht gehabt, trotz rausgeflogener Haussicherung.

Ist meines erachtens auch nicht so CPU lastig wie reiser, und performanter als ext3 in den meisten Fällen. Ausserdem kann man doch so schön migrieren von ext3 auf 4, wenn's um die gleiche Platte geht. 

Und in Sachen Sicherheit tun sich beide mit den default-mount-werten ja auch nix mehr   :Wink: 

Andy.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Der aktuelle Stand bei reiserfs sieht gemäß heise witerhin so aus:
> 
> ```
> Der Reiserfs-Code hat zwar schon länger keinen offiziellen Betreuer mehr, ein Entwickler hat sich aber die Mühe gemacht, die Nutzung des Big Kernel Locks (BKL) im Reiserfs-Code erheblich zu reduzieren – dadurch soll das Dateisystem besser skalieren und manchmal ein klein wenig flotter arbeiten. 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

kann ich einfach die ext2, ext3 Platten als ext4 mounten...und gut?

G. R.

----------

## momonster

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> kann ich einfach die ext2, ext3 Platten als ext4 mounten...und gut?

 

Ja, kannst du.

Schau mal hier:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ext4#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4

MfG,

momonster

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> kann ich einfach die ext2, ext3 Platten als ext4 mounten...und gut?

  Ja kann man wohl...

Doch wenn du die Möglichkeit hast deine Daten irgendwo zwischenzulagern dann würde ich eher empfehlen ein neues sauberes ext4 anzulegen.

Es gibt dazu aber auch sehr viel Info im Netz zu finden...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   kann ich einfach die ext2, ext3 Platten als ext4 mounten...und gut?  Ja kann man wohl...
> 
> Doch wenn du die Möglichkeit hast deine Daten irgendwo zwischenzulagern dann würde ich eher empfehlen ein neues sauberes ext4 anzulegen.
> 
> Es gibt dazu aber auch sehr viel Info im Netz zu finden...

 

Du kannst ext2 und ext3 als ext4 mounten und nichts ist gut. Den Vorteil von ext4 hast du nur von den Teilen der Platte, die danach neu geschrieben worden sind,. Die sind ext4, der Rest nicht. Du hast dann ein gemischtes FS.

Die Tatsache, die Dateien zwischenzuspeichern und das FS neu anzulegen hat bei mir einen Performanceschub gebracht,  des alles andere in den Schatten gestellt hat. Das würde ich jedem prinzipiell alle 6 Monate empfehlen.

Und ansonsten, auf reiserfs auszuweichen, was keinen automatischen Lauf von fsck macht, nur, weil er dir bei ext3 zu lange dauert, das kannst doch auch mit tune2fs abstellen. Aber dazu sage ich, Kopf in den Sand stecken löst kein Problem. Als ich noch ext3 hatte, da konnte man beim Lauf von fsck einen Kaffee trinken gehen. Seit dem ich ext4 habe fällt es beim Systemstart gar nicht mehr auf. Dauert einfach ein paar Sekunden. Und manchmal wird etwas gefunden. Soll also keiner sagen, es sei überflüssig.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe alle neuen, zusätzlichen Festplatten mit ntfs3g eingebunden. Das ursprüngliche / ist seit Jahren unverändert ext3. Aber alle Daten habe ich wie gesagt unter ntfs3g. Dazu habe ich noch eine minimale WindowsXP Installation. Wenn mal etwas mit den Daten schiefgeht, habe ich dort wesentlich bessere Wiederherstellungs/ Rettungsoptionen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe alle neuen, zusätzlichen Festplatten mit ntfs3g eingebunden. Das ursprüngliche / ist seit Jahren unverändert ext3. Aber alle Daten habe ich wie gesagt unter ntfs3g. Dazu habe ich noch eine minimale WindowsXP Installation. Wenn mal etwas mit den Daten schiefgeht, habe ich dort wesentlich bessere Wiederherstellungs/ Rettungsoptionen.

 

Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nichts mehr ein.... Also zum einen, weil bei miir mit NTFS öfters was schief geht. Was sich dann auch mit chkdsk nicht mehr beheben lässt. Aber in erster Linie, wenn die Hardware defekt ist, dann ist es egal, was für ein FS du drauf hast. Um ein echtes Backup kommst du da auch nicht rum. Also wenn ich dich da richtig verstanden habe, zu glauben, die Daten seien sicherer, weil du das NTFS drauf hast halte ich nicht für sehr genial.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe mit ntfs3g noch keine Probleme gehabt. (Auch habe ich unter Windows noch Software für meinen MP4 Player und meinen HD Camcorder (Sony Picture Motion Browser), die ich unter Linux nicht annähernd so komfortabel verwalten kann.) Aber das ist Ansichtssache. (Ich bin seit Jahren Linuxuser, aber keiner von der Hardcorefraktion.)

----------

## Klaus Meier

So war das nicht gemeint. Es ging mir einfach darum, dass es meiner Meinung nach nichts bringt, aus Sicherheitsgründen auf ntfs zu setzen. Ich nutze auch Windows, muss ich sogar, arbeite ja im Support. Und wenn sich da was aufhängt, dann bekommt da das FS schon mal einen Schlag weg. Das hatte ich unter Gentoo noch nie. Unter Ubuntu aber auch schon.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du kannst ext2 und ext3 als ext4 mounten und nichts ist gut. Den Vorteil von ext4 hast du nur von den Teilen der Platte, die danach neu geschrieben worden sind

  Wenn die ext4-Features nicht mit tune2fs addiert wurden, wird da gar nichts nach ext4 konvertiert - es bleibt ein ext2/ext3-Filesystem. Ob der Filesystemcheck trotzdem schon schneller geht, weiß ich nicht.

----------

## Aldo

Also ich habe mit JFS sehr gute Erfahrungen.

Ist gefühlt schneller als ext2/3 (ext4 hab ich noch nicht produktiv genutzt), sehr stabil und robust.

Hab vorher eigentlich immer XFS benutzt, aber nach einem Stromausfall waren dann etliche Daten futsch.

JFS ist da dann doch robuster. Das überlebt einen Stromausfall bzw. harten Reset.

Also ich habe mit JFS das FS für mich gefunden und kann es guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Du kannst ext2 und ext3 als ext4 mounten und nichts ist gut. Den Vorteil von ext4 hast du nur von den Teilen der Platte, die danach neu geschrieben worden sind  Wenn die ext4-Features nicht mit tune2fs addiert wurden, wird da gar nichts nach ext4 konvertiert - es bleibt ein ext2/ext3-Filesystem. Ob der Filesystemcheck trotzdem schon schneller geht, weiß ich nicht.

 Tja, keine Ahnung, aber der Check ist bei ext4 ja nicht einfach schneller, es wird ja nur die Teile geprüft, die betroffen sein könnten. Eine Datei, die seit dem letzten Check nicht angefasst wurde, kann nicht defekt sein.

Aber wenn man schon nicht die Möglichkeit hat, eine Platte komplett umzukopieren, dann kann man das ja auch auf der Platte machen. Ordner nach /tmp kopieren, Ordner löschen, für zurück reicht dann ein mv.

@Aldo Ich glaube nicht, dass jfs schneller ist als ext3/4. Das liegt einfach daran, dass du ein lange gequältes Dateisystem auf eine neues umkopiert hast. Probiers mal aus, das, was du gerade nutzt (länger als 6 Monate), auf eine externe Platte, mit dem gleichen FS formatieren und wieder zurück. Du wirst sehen, es ist auf einmal alles doppelt so schnell.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

das heißt also:

a) von CD booten

b) tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/device

c) anpassen der /etc/fstab -->ext4

d) Neustart 

e) Filesystem defragmentieren mit shake um möglichst viele Dateien ext4 konform zu schreiben.

und schauen, ob es schneller geht?

Könnte das so klappen?

G. R.

----------

## fangorn

Ich verwende für Datenpartitionen gerne XFS. Seit Ewigkeiten stabil, aktiv gepflegt, performant im Umgang mit GB großen Dateien, effektiv in der Defragmentierung, ...

----------

## mv

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> a) von CD booten
> 
> b) tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/device
> 
> c) anpassen der /etc/fstab -->ext4

 

a) ist nur für die root-Partition notwendig und kann notfalls auch da notfalls umgangen werden (könnte aber aufwändig sein).

c) braucht eventuell zusätzlich den Kernel-Parameter rootfs=ext4.

Bei b) solltest Du auf jeden Fall aufpassen, ein aktuelles tune2fs zu benutzen - die ersten Versionen hatten teilweise Bugs, die bei der Konvertierung zu Datenverlust führen konnten. Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, mach es gleich zukunftskonformer:

```
tune2fs -I 256 -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/device
```

Möglicherweise solltest Du auch noch mehr Features nutzen (schau mit dumpe2fs nach, welche Du hast): Bei mir sind es derzeit

 *Quote:*   

> has_journal resize_inode dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

 

wobei Du IIRC einige der Features erst nach dem -I 256 setzen kannst. Ev. willst Du sogar huge_file, aber das geht dann nicht mehr mit allen Kernels und ist auf 32 Bit langsamer. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich nicht bei allen Features weiß, was sie tun: Zu flex_bg und uninit_bg beispielsweise habe ich keine sinnvolle Dokumentation gefunden und die Sourcen noch nicht angeschaut.

----------

